# Aqua-labs.com co2regulators?



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

Looking at buying my first Co2 setup. Aqualabs has a few different options with everything I'd need but a tank. Angelfins is selling the Advance Camozzi CO2 Speed Flow Controller Regulator MINI-SS with Soleniod. I was thinking of getting it directly from aqualabs. Aqua Labs || Advance Camozzi CO2 Speed Flow Controller Regulator MINI-SS with Soleniod - Regulator & Solenoids - CO2 Acessories then adding on one of the sodastream kits or paintball. Threads can be changed for anything. Just wondering what people's thoughts are?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!

With regards to the Camozzi valve, I run one and it's great. Holds a steady rate and is solid. No idea about the rest of the components as I run a 10 lb tank.


----------

